

Ask HN: Would you use a service like this? - oziumjinx

Im thinking about creating a search engine that crawls the web looking for code snippets on websites from certain services like CrazyEgg, MixPanel, and other tools to help site owners look at their usability/analytics/marketing/etc.  You would be able to check off boxes for the types of services you are looking for, then define the types of sites you want (.com, org, edu, .co.uk, etc).<p>Basically, the idea is to let people find other sites that are using certain services to show the maturation of the service (how many sites use that service) and possibly see how other sites have implemented those services.<p>I, personally, would use something like this.  Would you guys?
======
sushi
I'd like to use a service like this. It sure sounds interesting and somewhat
similar to <http://builtwith.com/> which is only about frameworks that are
being used on one particular website.

~~~
oziumjinx
Thanks for pointing that out; and the idea does sound similar to BuiltWith.com
although this wouldnt really be focusing on the frameworks, web servers, ad-
networks, etc. The focus would be more towards marketing/usability/analytics
type folks.

